# I'm looking to go UV. Please Help!



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

So this weekend I decided to make some upgrade to my Fluval 305. I was never happy with the corrugated hose that came with my Fluval. I know the ribbed structure keeps it from kinking but it looks tacky and it tends to collect a lot bacteria in the tubing. 

So this weekend I replaced it with some clear vial hosing. It was easy to replace the old hose and I used a hair dryer to keep it from kinking when I bent it over the tank. I’m very pleased with the result. I have a custom fit and it even looks better. But that’s not why I’m writing this thread.

Now that I have this hose in place I should be able to use a UV sterilizer. Does any one have any suggestions? There are a lot o brands and designs’ out there. I figure I only need an 89- watt sterilizer but I’m willing to spend the little extra for 15 watts. So. What should I be looking for? 

Links is possible, thanks!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

The only sterilizer that's commonly recommended for use are turbo twists. The "twist" design keeps the water circling around the bulb, thus killing more bacteria, parasites, etc. efficiently. It's the one I was looking into getting a while ago. The other ones I looked at just looked cheap IMHO.

HTH


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

flamingonhot said:


> The only sterilizer that's commonly recommended for use are turbo twists. The "twist" design keeps the water circling around the bulb, thus killing more bacteria, parasites, etc. efficiently. It's the one I was looking into getting a while ago. The other ones I looked at just looked cheap IMHO.
> 
> HTH


What about the lifeguard series? i often see these used in larger saltwater tanks


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I haven't heard much about those but personally I wouldn't use them. Just my opinion though.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Rainbows are fine, but a bit too pricey for me.

If you want to run a UV off of a canister filter, then split the exhaust tube with a "T" and only run half of the water through it. The full speed of a fluval is too fast for a UV to be relied upon to handle, especially a small one like you're considering. 15 watts... sheesh.. anything under 64 I consider a waste of time, but then again I only use them under large load applications anyway. A 15 or 25 watter would be fine for a single tank, and all the better if the flow speed is reduced like I suggested.
Turbo Twists are the best, but a straightsleeve will also work fine if it's big enough.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Rainbows are fine, but a bit too pricey for me.
> 
> If you want to run a UV off of a canister filter, then split the exhaust tube with a "T" and only run half of the water through it. The full speed of a fluval is too fast for a UV to be relied upon to handle, especially a small one like you're considering. 15 watts... sheesh.. anything under 64 I consider a waste of time, but then again I only use them under large load applications anyway. A 15 or 25 watter would be fine for a single tank, and all the better if the flow speed is reduced like I suggested.
> Turbo Twists are the best, but a straightsleeve will also work fine if it's big enough.



Well price isn't really an issue. but it's only for a 60 gallon tank. What would you say i do? just over kill and get the maximum wattage?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is no such thing as overkill with UV. (_well, almost_ ) That's the beauty of it. However, 15-25 watts would certainly be more than plenty for a 60 gallon tank. Whatever size you pick, the key is to make sure the contact time with the water is long enough to do the job.


----------

